# *** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump Upgrade! ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on the new DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow Fuel Pump for the FWD MkIV Volkswagen & 8N/8L Audi 1.8T & VR6! :thumbup:

*High-Flow Fuel Pump, MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T & VR6, 8N/8L Audi, DeatschWerks DW65v*

*Retail:* $249 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $219 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing ends on 03/05/2014!*

​
034Motorsport worked directly with DeatschWerks during the development of the DW65v, the first and only aftermarket drop-in high-flow fuel pump engineered specifically for the transverse and longitudinal front-wheel drive 1.8T & VR6!

This fuel pump is designed to be a direct drop-in replacement of the factory fuel pump, and uses the factory fuel pump pickups so that you won't have to worry about starvation under cornering. 

The DW65v fuel pump has been specifically designed and tested for compatibility with gasoline and ethanol, and is able to support over 500 horsepower, making it the perfect choice for big-turbo cars!

*Features:*

Drop-In Installation
Supports Over 500 Horsepower
Flows 40% More Than the TT225 Fuel Pump
Eliminates Fuel Starvation Issues Caused by Aftermarket High-Flow Pumps
Quiet and Reliable Turbine Impeller
No Wiring Needed - Connector Matches Factory Design
Ethanol Compatible
3-Year No-Fault Warranty
*What's Included:*

DeatschWerks DW65v High-Flow Fuel Pump
Reuseable Fuel Hose 
Hose Clamps 
O-Rings
Super Lube
*Fitment:*

1997 - 2001 Audi A4 1.8T (B5) - *FWD Only*
2002 - 2005 Audi A4 1.8T (B6) - *FWD Only*
2000 - 2006 Audi TT (8N) - *FWD Only*
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf / GLI / GTI / Jetta / New Beetle (MkIV) - *FWD Only*
1997 - 2005 Volkswagen Passat (B5/B5.5) - *FWD Only*
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!
*Flow Testing:*


​
*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Now this has gotta be too good to be true...


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

So this eliminates the need for an inline pump?

How will this affect those with inline pumps currently? Redundant?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Where was this 5 years ago?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

where is the documentation showing how it gets installed?


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

About time!!!!

I suppose this is also compatible for other car platforms as well...

i am using the APR currently which was a drop in, so i guess for my future plans ~500hp that would be a direct replacement?

no need for inline pump, pump location, harness etc!!!


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump...*



RodgertheRabit II said:


> Now this has gotta be too good to be true...


My thoughts exactly when I got their email newsletter last night...haha. The G2 pump is taking soooo long  this pump looks pretty promising judging by the graph.

Edit: just compared the two graphs and the G2 seems to have the edge in the lower pressures up until ~80psi...while this pump looks better in the 90-100psi range. Sounds like a promising pump for those 4 bar FPR + 30psi ~400+whp setups :thumbup:


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Will this work in a Quattro TT 2001


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> where is the documentation showing how it gets installed?





suffocatemymind said:


> My thoughts exactly when I got their email newsletter last night...haha. The G2 pump is taking soooo long  this pump looks pretty promising judging by the graph.
> 
> Edit: just compared the two graphs and the G2 seems to have the edge in the lower pressures up until ~80psi...while this pump looks better in the 90-100psi range. Sounds like a promising pump for those 4 bar FPR + 30psi ~400+whp setups :thumbup:





WiKKiDTT said:


> Will this work in a Quattro TT 2001
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doug, there is a link for instal details in the OP.

I too have bee n waiting for the G2, but this is cheaper and doesnt need an aux wiring harness.

Also, the details say its for FWD only.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

So 500hp on gasoline, is maybe 375 on ethanol.



Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

interesting, nice to see a reasonably priced high performance fuel pump. whos going to be first to install one and do an comparison.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

So if this is run in series, DW65v feeding a bosch 044 inline IE surge assembly, will this be capable of supplying e85 for 500-550fwhp @ 4-5bar on 1000cc(which puts them around 1150-1300cc) injectors? I'm assuming I would be limited to the single 044's output regardless of the feed when run in series.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I have to admit this is cool, could have used this two weeks ago, but hey better late than never they say.:wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Budsdubbin said:


> So if this is run in series, DW65v feeding a bosch 044 inline IE surge assembly, will this be capable of supplying e85 for 500-550fwhp @ 4-5bar on 1000cc(which puts them around 1150-1300cc) injectors? I'm assuming I would be limited to the single 044's output regardless of the feed when run in series.


If you're running this to a surge tank, then the only limitation will be what your pump(s) in the surge tank are capable of flowing. :thumbup:

I think we maxed out a single 044 with a surge tank in Mike Hood's B5 1.8T at right around 600 AWHP on Q16 a few years ago, and a Tial 770 2.7T at about the same power level on 110. There is some variance even in the 044 pumps, but you can do the math to see where that puts you at on E85.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

dane. said:


> So this eliminates the need for an inline pump?
> 
> How will this affect those with inline pumps currently? Redundant?


If you have an inline pump that flows less than this, remove it. The problem with inline pumps that don't have a surge tank is that they are still somewhat limited by the pump feeding it.



[email protected] said:


> where is the documentation showing how it gets installed?


Here it is Doug: http://store.034motorsport.com/docs...wagen-fuel-pump-installation-instructions.pdf



brwmogazos said:


> About time!!!!
> 
> I suppose this is also compatible for other car platforms as well...
> 
> ...


Yep, this is a drop-in replacement/upgrade for you if you currently have APR's modified TT225 pump. 



WiKKiDTT said:


> Will this work in a Quattro TT 2001


This does not have the second outlet required to drive the mechanical lift pump on Haldex cars with the divided tank. We are working on a solution for the TTQ/.:R32 and will have more info on that at a later date. 



formerly silveratljetta said:


> Where was this 5 years ago?


I agree that this should have been made by someone close to a decade go, but I'll save time by quoting another post:


Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I have to admit this is cool, could have used this two weeks ago, but *hey better late than never they say*.:wave:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Budsdubbin said:


> So if this is run in series, DW65v feeding a bosch 044 inline IE surge assembly, will this be capable of supplying e85 for 500-550fwhp @ 4-5bar on 1000cc(which puts them around 1150-1300cc) injectors? I'm assuming I would be limited to the single 044's output regardless of the feed when run in series.


FYI, IE has stated that people have had issues with creating pressure in the surge tanks when fed from high flow fuel pumps. I think they were having issues with welds popping due to the surge tanks becoming pressurized.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope Mine Ships ASAP so I can turn the boost up!!!!!

70degress for the next week here!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd imagine the seal would blow out before the welds but good info thanks for the heads up grog 

Laszlo thanks for the feedback man, this product should have hit the market years ago! Well done


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump...*



Budsdubbin said:


> I'd imagine the seal would blow out before the welds but good info thanks for the heads up grog
> 
> Laszlo thanks for the feedback man, this product should have hit the market years ago! Well done


I think it's crazy that the surge tanks would get leaks with a proper sized return line. That doesn't make much sense to me considering joe they were designed


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump...*



formerly silveratljetta said:


> I think it's crazy that the surge tanks would get leaks with a proper sized return line. That doesn't make much sense to me considering joe they were designed


Proper sized return line is the key word here. Most people are running stock lines


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

groggory said:


> Proper sized return line is the key word here. Most people are running stock lines


I think it is crazy a surge tank can't take 45-60psi. Unless I am missing something. Working third shift now so i've been up since 3pm yesterday ET.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I found the installation instructions, right on the product page. They are VERY THOROUGH. I want to test this in place of a USRT in-tank that's teamed to a Walboro. Let's see if this can handle 400bhp on its own.

Ordered.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump...*



gdoggmoney said:


> I think it is crazy a surge tank can't take 45-60psi. Unless I am missing something. Working third shift now so i've been up since 3pm yesterday ET.


Its a rectangular tank with thin wall, aluminum construction, and edge welds. Its build more like a storage tank than a pressure vessel.

IE makes a nice surge tank. Rightly so, it just isn't designed for pressure.

What psi is the oem fuel tank designed for? Answer: near 0.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

The no harness deal is pretty appealing!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I found the installation instructions, right on the product page. They are VERY THOROUGH. I want to test this in place of a USRT in-tank that's teamed to a Walboro. Let's see if this can handle 400bhp on its own.
> 
> Ordered.


Thanks for the order Doug! It shouldn't have any issues supporting that power. :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Yup need this for quattro tank otherwise gin a figure something with a walbro 450 e85

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Looks nice, think I'll give this a try. :thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Curious on what kind of amperage this draws?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump...*



4ceFed4 said:


> Looks nice, think I'll give this a try. :thumbup:


You won't be disappointed! 



spartiati said:


> Curious on what kind of amperage this draws?


Ask and you shall receive. :thumbup:










Current draw is only slightly higher than the TT225. I can post the numbers from that pump when I'm back in the office on Monday.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

groggory said:


> Its a rectangular tank with thin wall, aluminum construction, and edge welds. Its build more like a storage tank than a pressure vessel.
> 
> IE makes a nice surge tank. Rightly so, it just isn't designed for pressure.
> 
> What psi is the oem fuel tank designed for? Answer: near 0.




I don't buy that..... Thin wall aluminum manifolds hold up to high boost pressures. 


This seems like TOO MUCH NOS YOU BLEW THE WELDS OUT OF YOUR SURGE TANK


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump...*



gdoggmoney said:


> I don't buy that..... Thin wall aluminum manifolds hold up to high boost pressures.
> 
> 
> This seems like TOO MUCH NOS YOU BLEW THE WELDS OUT OF YOUR SURGE TANK


Alright. Regardless, don't pressurize the IE surge tank.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## sleepy1.8t (Sep 5, 2013)

**** yeah impulse buy


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

sleepy1.8t said:


> **** yeah impulse buy


:laugh:

Thank you for the order! We'll email you a tracking number as soon as your pump ships.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Thank you for the order! We'll email you a tracking number as soon as your pump ships.


Are these in stock and ready to ship?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

groggory said:


> Are these in stock and ready to ship?


We sold out of our initial inventory, but more pumps will be here on Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

come on us quattro guys need love!!!!!1


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> come on us quattro guys need love!!!!!1


We're working on it with the folks at DeatschWerks!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Placed my order Monday :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Last day to order! 10 more of these fuel pumps left the building today. :thumbup:


----------



## sleepy1.8t (Sep 5, 2013)

mmmmm..... thanks 034, fancy in my pantsy


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

sleepy1.8t said:


> mmmmm..... thanks 034, fancy in my pantsy


...please don't send pics. :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

What if I don't connect the crossover

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump...*



theswoleguy said:


> What if I don't connect the crossover
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Don't do that. Just wait a bit


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Can you PM me an invoice for FedEx ground shipping (to a commercial address in 11731)?


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

My car is pretty much stock still, down to the tune. Unfortunately.  Regardless, I want to replace the crappy aftermarket pump I unwisely chose. Will this work? If so, I'll buy right now before the price jumps up.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> Can you PM me an invoice for FedEx ground shipping (to a commercial address in 11731)?


PM sent! 



cjb88 said:


> My car is pretty much stock still, down to the tune. Unfortunately.  Regardless, I want to replace the crappy aftermarket pump I unwisely chose. Will this work? If so, I'll buy right now before the price jumps up.


Yes, this will work for your car without any issues, and if you upgrade down the line, it will support plenty of power. :thumbup:


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ordered!! Look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

just ordered one. this officially starts my BT setup getting pieced together...


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> PM sent!


Invoice paid :thumbup:

Your website was giving me different shipping quotes yesterday morning vs. last night, is that normal? You should try to add a USPS option like ECS has or get your FedEx and UPS rates under control. I just sent a 52" long box with a roof rack and bike carrier all the way across the country on Tuesday for $5 less than it's costing you to mail a fuel pump? Doesn't seem right...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! The introductory special has ended! :thumbup:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

mine needs to get here sooner!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Pump received today! We'll have feedback up in the thread shortly.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v Drop-In High-Flow MkIV Fuel Pump...*



[email protected] said:


> Pump received today! We'll have feedback up in the thread shortly.


:thumbup:


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> mine needs to get here sooner!!!!:thumbup:


geez man didn't you order yours like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Pump received.











We have a local F21T customer running Eurodyne's 550cc file. His logs show a good bit of added fuel corrections to sustain specified Lambda as the turbo boosts 22psi/230 grams per second. First, we'll cover off troubleshooting it with a new fuel filter, but the next remedy would be to fit this pump.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

gitman said:


> geez man didn't you order yours like 2 weeks ago?


Got it yesterday, going to install it right now actually:laugh: It usually takes a minute to get stuff from 034 tothe east coast, but well worth the wait hopefully.

EDIT: Just got the pump installed and the car fired up. Super quiet and no issues yet, still need to go for a drive.

Only thing that wasnt seamless was the top o-ring was a touch too small allowing play in the cap. I just reused the one I had (the basket was replaced last year). Gonna log and turn the boost up slowly today!


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

i havent heard anything else about this any body have some data on this thing? how is it working for u guys


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

NaSMK4 said:


> i havent heard anything else about this any body have some data on this thing? how is it working for u guys


USRT stopped development of their pump because this one is available. if that's not a ringing endorsement, I don't know what is.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

My pump came with three extra small o-rings. Anyone know where these are supposed to be used?










Otherwise install was easy.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

4ceFed4 said:


> My pump came with three extra small o-rings. Anyone know where these are supposed to be used?
> 
> 
> 
> from what i can tell these are used in other applications like audi's.. i didnt use them either in my mkiv gti


----------



## TTazRS (Feb 1, 2012)

*Tt 225?*

Is there a specific reason this will not fit an 8n 225 AWD tt?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TTazRS said:


> Is there a specific reason this will not fit an 8n 225 AWD tt?


This pump does not have the secondary outlet required to drive the mechanical lift pump on split-tank cars. We are working on a solution that will drive the mechanical pump, and will have updates on that at a later date.


----------



## TTazRS (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This pump does not have the secondary outlet required to drive the mechanical lift pump on split-tank cars. We are working on a solution that will drive the mechanical pump, and will have updates on that at a later date.


Thanks for the response. :beer:

Look forward to seeing what you guys come up with!


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Update Please!*

Very interested in upgrading my pump. I think I'm in need... Those who have been running this pump, what has your experiences been?

I'm running uni 630cc Mafless tune at about 22psi on my gt3071r all upgraded from apr stage 3 kit. I'm probably at about the max on this APR stage 3 pump correct?

Thanks


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

Since these have been in the market for a while now, what are the first impressions?

Personally i havent heard good things about them...

Two of my buddies had them installed. One of them faced fuelling issues-cuts. He had to send his pump back to the dealer. He told me the same thing happened to his engine builder while installed for a different client.
My other buddy is running a GTX2867R with a 3bar fpr and SD 870cc but still fuel isnt enough over 1.6 bar of boost!

That is sad as its supposed to be able to feed a 500hp setup but looking at the flow charts i dont see how that can be achieved as the pump doesnt seem to be able to flow that well taking into consideration psi drop and the ability to flow say 10% extra for safety reasons...

I had to order a walbro 255ltr/h (in line) couple of days ago which is not what i was planning for (engine bay install needed...extra wiring harness blah blah) as the DW looked great for a 500Hp turbo setup (ie GTX2867-GTX3067...)


Any other experiences?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

brwmogazos said:


> Since these have been in the market for a while now, what are the first impressions?
> 
> Personally i havent heard good things about them...
> 
> ...


We've had very good experiences with our in-house builds and customer projects. This is definitely the best in-tank upgrade we're seen for the MkIV, and while it may not be enough for big, big-turbo cars and for those running E85, we've used it for quite a few in-house GTX2867R builds and similarly-sized turbos. In our experience, it has worked better than the factory in-tank pump paired with an aftermarket in-line one, and the testing we've done on the pumps reflects this.

There are substantial flow increases over the stock and TT225 in-tank pumps at every fuel pressure; here is the comparison from the OP:










On some cars, you will still want more fuel, and a surge tank setup is the best bet. For example, Nate's Audi A3 VR6T runs the DW65v AWD in conjunction with our FP34 Surge Tank & Bosch 044 Fuel Pump. Currently the car is putting down over 600 WHP, which is well beyond what the DW65v could support by itself. :thumbup:

*Deatschwerks Drop-In High-Flow In-Tank Fuel Pump for MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI 1.8T & VR6*



*FP34 Fully-Enclosed Surge Tank for Bosch 044 "Motorsport" Fuel Pumps*


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We've had very good experiences with our in-house builds and customer projects. This is definitely the best in-tank upgrade we're seen for the MkIV, and while it may not be enough for big, big-turbo cars and for those running E85, we've used it for quite a few in-house GTX2867R builds and similarly-sized turbos. In our experience, it has worked better than the factory in-tank pump paired with an aftermarket in-line one, and the testing we've done on the pumps reflects this.
> 
> There are substantial flow increases over the stock and TT225 in-tank pumps at every fuel pressure; here is the comparison from the OP:
> 
> ...



That sounds interesting. Are they using the stock fuel lines?

Doing the "math" using DW online calculators for a 500Hp setup someone would need 820cc injectors running @ 80% duty cycle.

Considering 5? psi of a pressure drop with a base fuel pressure of 3 bar and a boost pressure of 2 bar for a gtx2867r turbocharger 197 litres @ 77.5psi are needed.

According to the stated flow charts from DW the pump should flow 200 litres @ 80psi which is at the limit of its flow. I dont know if theres a power droop from the cars oem harness which may affect the fuel flow from the pump but still for me its not safe to run this pump @ such setups.

Dont get me wrong i wanted this pump for my new setup badly as everyone else loves drop in upgrades but its seems as a big risk after hearing all that from my friends .

Surge tanks look great but in small engine bays like mine (Seat ibiza cupra or VW Polo Gtis) its impossible to fit them anywhere


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Wonder if this would work as a drop in upgrade in my b8.5 s4

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> Wonder if this would work as a drop in upgrade in my b8.5 s4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


034 has some nice drop in upgrades for that platform based on the 044 fuel pump.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> Wonder if this would work as a drop in upgrade in my b8.5 s4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Update your sig or GTFO here!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

20v master said:


> Update your sig or GTFO here!


updated per your request


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with this pump?

http://www.highflowfuel.com/i-21278...98-2006.html?gclid=CPi174_Q2coCFZFgfgodFzUJcA 

It claims better flow numbers & directly compares itself to the DW pump, yet it's $100+ cheaper.


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

Come jump into this thread so we don't clog this one up

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-have-experience-with-the-HFP-A35HV-fuel-pump



GRN6IX said:


> Anyone have any experience with this pump?
> 
> http://www.highflowfuel.com/i-21278...98-2006.html?gclid=CPi174_Q2coCFZFgfgodFzUJcA
> 
> It claims better flow numbers & directly compares itself to the DW pump, yet it's $100+ cheaper.


----------

